# Use of 5D MarkIII Chromatic Aberration Correction feature built into the camera?



## ZoeEnPhos (Nov 12, 2012)

Dear Forum Readers who uses the new Canon EOS 5D Mark III.

The *Canon 5D Mark III* is the first Canon full-frame DSLR that has *Chromatic Aberration Correction feature built into the camera firmware* (vignetting and distortion correction have been available previously).

Just in the moment of receiving this camera - I would appreciate answer to this one question first; - are you using this feature IN CAMERA as "*Enable*",

OR

are you instead using .CR2 - RAW files but WITHOUT this feature and set to "*Disable*" and doing the correction in DPP?

Is there any benefit of using *NR *for long exposures IN CAMERA when using .CR2-RAW files?

I would appreciate your advice and take on these two questions.

Happy Shootings!

C


----------



## spinworkxroy (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm using it ON in camera…simply because NR and CA adjustments etc affects only the jpg images and when i shoot jpg, it jus means i do not wish to do PP on those photos..
If i'm shooting things that need PP, they will be in RAW anyways..so unless i'm shooting RAW, i turn everything else on to improve the jpg since i am not planning to PP jpg images anyways.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 12, 2012)

My setting:
1. Chromatic Aberration Correction - enable in camera

2. NR: all off in camera


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 12, 2012)

Ditto on all answers above. IMO, NR will require in camera processing performance I don't want to lose. I don't think the CA correction is as taxing since it uses built-in lens profiles to do it. Only my assumption though, take it with a grain of salt!


----------



## tron (Nov 12, 2012)

Distortion correction is not supported in camera. The other corrections do exist.
Now I have enabled both features. However, unless I activate the lens correction in Camera Raw (which contains the lens profile) I do not see these corrections.
So I am cannot tell if something is happening in the Camera ! I have a question here


----------



## bkorcel (Nov 12, 2012)

Raw is raw...no corrections or in camera adjustments will be made even though you have the settings configured in your camera. All Raw adjustments must be done in post processing.

Configured corrections will be applied ONLY to JPG files.

Note, that in some bodies, the corrections will affect the drive mode buffer by reducing number of shots that can be taken in sequence. This is due to the extra processing required to make the corrections. Also note that once the corrections are made to a JPG, they cannot be undone.

Most bodies support creating a corrected JPG from a RAW image in camera so you can have both.



tron said:


> Distortion correction is not supported in camera. The other corrections do exist.
> Now I have enabled both features. However, unless I activate the lens correction in Camera Raw (which contains the lens profile) I do not see these corrections.
> So I am cannot tell if something is happening in the Camera ! I have a question here


----------



## tron (Nov 12, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> Raw is raw...no corrections or in camera adjustments will be made even though you have the settings configured in your camera. All Raw adjustments must be done in post processing.
> 
> Configured corrections will be applied ONLY to JPG files.
> 
> ...


THANKS! It seems I have missed the obvious! (plus I usually shoot only raw so there was no hope that I would see these corrections).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 12, 2012)

tron said:


> bkorcel said:
> 
> 
> > Raw is raw...no corrections or in camera adjustments will be made even though you have the settings configured in your camera. All Raw adjustments must be done in post processing.
> ...


You can make them in DPP, but do it sparingly, since the size of the corrected cr2 image file will be approximately 2X - 3X the size of the uncorrected one.


----------



## bkorcel (Nov 12, 2012)

If you want to see what the camera can do you can apply the corrections to the RAW image using the camera playback mode. Then save it as a jpg. It wont modify the original RAW image. Then load both into DPP or some other viewer and compare.



tron said:


> bkorcel said:
> 
> 
> > Raw is raw...no corrections or in camera adjustments will be made even though you have the settings configured in your camera. All Raw adjustments must be done in post processing.
> ...


----------



## tron (Nov 12, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > bkorcel said:
> ...


I have seen some similar settings in DPP. But I guess these are irrelevant of the Camera settings. They more likely seem like Adobe's Camera Raw lens corrections.
I am hesitant to use DPP since it seems to overwrite the original .CR2 files (Didn't want to save my experimental changes on DPP). I always wanted to check on that but didn't really need it since I used Camera Raw. You just confirmed this and I THANKYOU for that. I will keep using CR that does not change the original but uses xml files to save the settings.


----------



## bkorcel (Nov 12, 2012)

I dont believe DPP overwrites the originals unless you tell it to. When you make changes to the image, it saves the changes in a sidecar file and just applies them to the original. You can revert back to the shot settings. Just load the image and under adjustments on the menu bar there is an option for that.

DPP corrections are not the same as in camera corrections. They attempt to achieve the same function but I am told they are different. DPP is supposed to be better. I assume that is due to the limited resources available in camera.



tron said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


----------

